

Answering a troll: will Mahalo return the $21M invested? - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.quora.com/Mahalo-website/Will-Mahalo-com-ever-make-up-for-the-21-million-in-VC-that-has-already-been-committed-to-product

======
jimminy
I think the content here is fine, but the title is inapropriate and doesn't
meet the guidelines of the community. Maybe you or an editor could change it
to something like "Jason Calacanis answers: "Will Mahalo return the $21M
invested?"

 _"You can make up a new title if you want, but if you put gratuitous
editorial spin on it, the editors may rewrite it.

Don't abuse the text field in the submission form to add commentary to links.
The text field is for starting discussions. If you're submitting a link, put
it in the url field. If you want to add initial commentary on the link, write
a blog post about it and submit that instead."_

